# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box CDMA-Tool v2.02

## gsm_bouali

*Infinity-Box CDMA-Tool v2.02 released*
 .Alcatel-C131 operations improved, bugs fixed
 .ZTE-C132, ZTE-S183 version B05 unlock released
 .ZTE-CS183, Reliance-CS183 models supported for unlock
 .Huawei-C2830 model supported, EFS flasher released    
Download software from official support area via Infinity-Box Shell:      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## asd00

mercy

----------

